# Old School Venison Recipe



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm an amateur photographer, with a bunch of emphasis on amateur. I love to cook and write and in an effort to up the ante on the pictures of what I cook I bought a lighting system to improve my food pictures. I cooked a semi-complicated old dish, timed everything to be just right, got the lighting system set up, and prepared my plate to photograph, then discovered my wife took the good camera with her and the kids to grandma's. Bummer. Oh well, I used my trusty iphone and here's the results: 










If you like to cook and want to see the recipe, check it out here: http://wp.me/p3bCKM-j6 I'd love some feed back on the pictures from some of you guys who know what you are doing with a camera.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good! A bottle of Guinesses extra stout standing behind it would have really set the plate off.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Boy that looks mighty fine. Sure wish we had some venison in the freezer. It's been too long. Hopefully we'll get a couple this fall. Your iphone takes good pics!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Nothing better than a Venison pot roast.........


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

Andy, the pictures came out fine, great job. Food looks delicious also......rick


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Back in the early '70s when I got big enough to go deer hunting,(i'm old)
a friend who had hunted a while told me how I could improve the taste of
my venison.

Mine was a little 'gamey'. He recommended boning out the meat instead of
sending it to the processer. They cut the bones with a saw like a beef. 

The marrow in the deer bones doesn't taste good to me so I tried it and have been doing it ever since. To me it was a lot better.

Might be worth a try


----------

